# How much snowcan a skidsteer push?



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone have any videos of skidsteers pushing heavy snow? I am trying to convince my partner to buy a 85 hp bobcat A300 skid steer and he doesn't think it will plow snow.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

go to some of the mfg websites, they have video, protech, degelman ect....my smallest machine is 42 HP and it uses a 9ft push/plow setup..no problems so far


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, we have been using two 56hp machines for years, great to plow with,


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yeh that machine will push and it will take a 10' pusher too


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I've looked at a bunch on YOU TUBE


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Your list of your Snow Fleet, show some heavy weight equipment, is there some "hole" your trying to fill that going from a pickup/blade to a backhoe doesn't fill?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Pickups with blades good for small lots, larger lots you need real equipment.

Isuzu NPR - 810 Blizzard
GMC W4 - 810 Blizzard
GMC W5 - 810 Blizzard
LX885 NH - 10' Pusher
S185 Bobcat - 8' Pusher
WA-70 Komatsu loader - 12' Pusher
Isuzu FRR - Liquid salt rig


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Doin_It;851200 said:


> Your list of your Snow Fleet, show some heavy weight equipment, is there some "hole" your trying to fill that going from a pickup/blade to a backhoe doesn't fill?


Just a back up plan in case one of the graders break down.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

How much snow would a skid steer push,

If a skid steer could push snow?

Not as much as a tongue twister as How much wood would a wood chuck chuck.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

kcress31;851083 said:


> Anyone have any videos of skidsteers pushing heavy snow? I am trying to convince my partner to buy a 85 hp bobcat A300 skid steer and he doesn't think it will plow snow.


that machine would handle a 10fter EASY....I haven't pushed snow with one, but would imagine the 'all wheel steer' would give you better traction when turning with a load in front of it.


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

*Skid Steer*

After using a Cat 248B for several years now, It will handle a 9-10' Pusher fairly easily GOING STRAIGHT ahead. The problem comes when you try to turn pushing all that snow. As you know a skid steer turns by slowing or stopping one side or the other. Thats when you come to a stop real quick! Then if you try to go straight ahead again you end up spinning out or having to back-up and take a run at it. The skid steer really shines when you can plow in both directions. You can spin around and be plowing back down the lot in a second or two! Will out work a truck in the lot no problem. If all your accounts are close together a skid steer is great. Travelling time between lots is the problem.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Doin_It;851200 said:


> Your list of your Snow Fleet, show some heavy weight equipment, is there some "hole" your trying to fill that going from a pickup/blade to a backhoe doesn't fill?


We are looking to do sidewalks and the small tight areas where skids shine. Also we are going to do some sweeping as well

Just ordered a new A 300 today and a Kage Innovations 10 ft pusher kage unit. I will post pics when it arrives. Thanks to everyone for the comments

Keith


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a 8 foot avalanche pusher for my S220. I'm not that impressed with it, of coarse I live in Buffalo. If your doing short pushes you should be ok. Anything over about150-200 feet I'd lose traction and come to a stop. Now it's a real pain to try to get the pile moved from the middle of the lot. I mostly use the pusher for clean ups. It works great for getting slush off after a meltdown (rubber edge). I ordered a 7 foot High flow blower at the end of last season. It will be replacing my pusher.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I was hoping somebody would post some pics of the Massive piles that get pushed around. There is a guy around me that uses a Cat skidsteer and a pusher, I have seen him pushing a pile that he could not even see over! Was cool just to watch him for a min.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

No vids, but I have a few pics from last winter......


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

AttaBoy! That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Keep them coming.


----------



## Exmark Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

I live in cental Il and we usually get one storm a year that is over 8" but several that are onder that. I've got a TL 130 and im thinking about getting a 8' or 10' pusher for it. I would use it for a 5.5 acre lot so i would rather get the 10' but have never used that tracked skid steer for snow. Any thoughts/suggestions


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i have a musteang 2074 and have a 1 yd snow bucket for it, works great for plowing and for hauling snow out, i use it at a commercial bakery that has 6 loading docks in different areas on the complex, just send the skid steer there ansd a salt truck in when he is done, does the lot faster that a pickup with a v-plow does it, i rented a bobcat a few years ago for a big snow job, it was alot less stable than my mustang was and banged me around more in the cab.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

kcress31;852412 said:


> We are looking to do sidewalks and the small tight areas where skids shine. Also we are going to do some sweeping as well
> 
> Just ordered a new A 300 today and a Kage Innovations 10 ft pusher kage unit. I will post pics when it arrives. Thanks to everyone for the comments
> 
> Keith


i want to see pics of this setup too! i looked at the kage system last week. What did you pay for it 6k?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Exmark Guy;853646 said:


> I live in cental Il and we usually get one storm a year that is over 8" but several that are onder that. I've got a TL 130 and im thinking about getting a 8' or 10' pusher for it. I would use it for a 5.5 acre lot so i would rather get the 10' but have never used that tracked skid steer for snow. Any thoughts/suggestions


where at in central IL?.......and a 10fter is to big for a Tak 130.....8fter would be ok.


----------



## Exmark Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

snocrete;854344 said:


> where at in central IL?.


an hour south of springfield. would it be too big for any snow or just the big ones? Ive got a big 5.5 acre lot to do.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;854330 said:


> i want to see pics of this setup too! i looked at the kage system last week. What did you pay for it 6k?


Yup. 6K. Should be in my yard next week. I should have my new skid by the end of November. I hope it works as good as it looks on the website.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Exmark Guy;854435 said:


> an hour south of springfield. would it be too big for any snow or just the big ones? Ive got a big 5.5 acre lot to do.


on 1 or 2 inches you might be alright.....but on a BIG lot with 4 inches you would be in trouble with that combo.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

kcress31;854563 said:


> Yup. 6K. Should be in my yard next week. I should have my new skid by the end of November. I hope it works as good as it looks on the website.


definitely post some pics of it all setup, I have always thought the A 300's would be a good snow machine!!................and hopfully you throw a few vids at us this winter of it in action!!


----------



## Exmark Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

snocrete;854565 said:


> on 1 or 2 inches you might be alright.....but on a BIG lot with 4 inches you would be in trouble with that combo.


ok thanks for the info!! where are you located at in IL??


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Exmark Guy;854641 said:


> ok thanks for the info!! where are you located at in IL??


about a hour north of springfield ussmileyflag


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

snocrete;854569 said:


> definitely post some pics of it all setup, I have always thought the A 300's would be a good snow machine!!................and hopfully you throw a few vids at us this winter of it in action!!


i'll be sure to post some pics and vids. Should see some pic by the end of the month.


----------



## sltboss02 (Nov 11, 2009)

well I know i am a little late on the convo but last year I borrowed my buddies bobcat s250 to unload a semi of pallets of salt at my house, my gravel driveway is roughly 650 feet long and it was packed with snow and ice and I was pushing 4 pallets of snow at a time up the length of the drive, that's 10,000 lbs. a skid steer will push some major snow, a track machine will not.


----------



## CGLC (Dec 1, 2004)

*the real ?*

how much wood can a wood chuck chuck


----------



## sltboss02 (Nov 11, 2009)

i meant to type 4 pallets of salt


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

kcress31;851083 said:


> Anyone have any videos of skidsteers pushing heavy snow? I am trying to convince my partner to buy a 85 hp bobcat A300 skid steer and he doesn't think it will plow snow.


i run a 2004 Bobcat 300 series...use a broom ,box blade, and a plow blade on it. it out performs my pick ups and if i could afford to buy three or four more, i would hands down.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

I run a JD 328, had a 332 but had to change up for different controles, my plow dealer pushes w/ an A300 he loves it, he he runs a 8611 on it, I have a modified 12' county blade for my loader had a snoway blade for it but broke that in 1 season. you will have no prob. moving snow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

sltboss02;867103 said:


> . a skid steer will push some major snow, a track machine will not.


You need to do some more research


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

redman6565;868149 said:


> i run a 2004 Bobcat 300 series...use a broom ,box blade, and a plow blade on it. it out performs my pick ups and if i could afford to buy three or four more, i would hands down.


what broom are you running and does it have hydraulic angle? need one for some rough RR tracks but they have been hard to find used so far
steve


----------



## donzi82 (Nov 27, 2009)

We use one to plow the parking lots here in VA, granted we dont usually get 3 feet of snow...but it has no problem with a foot or less.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a cat 226 and run a blizzard ss810 with no problems. We have runs around 250' to 300' in a lumber yard i do. The snow piles locations are limited. We push around 4" concrete snow with no problems. over that you will need to due some break cuts closer than your all set. We had 18" of light snow it handle it better than the trucks.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

xtreem3d;869692 said:


> what broom are you running and does it have hydraulic angle? need one for some rough RR tracks but they have been hard to find used so far
> steve


yes it is a hydraulic angle broom and it works great in the snow


----------

